# Vista Users! How to / Problems



## Kornowski

Well, I got Vista installed before...

I can't get my sound working, Apparently, Vista DL's the drivers you need on it's own, but I still don't have sound... I've gotten all the updates through update manager too...

For sound drivers;
I tried the ones off the Gigabyte Web site, that are apparently for XP and Vista, and I got these messages after installing;











Still, no sound, any ideas?

Also, when I turn the computer off, it start to turn off, but then it BSOD's and then restarts, this happens every time I try to turn it off, I don't know what it's because of, because I don't have time to read what it says... 

Before, I went to turn the cathodes off at the back of the comp, when I heard a click and then the comp turned off, I turned off the PSU, waited a little while, then turned it back on, could this be why? Or is it the sound drivers, because they aren't compatable?

Any ideas or suggestions would be *GREATLY* apprciated!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## sameer795

I dont know about the sound driver trouble but the BSOD's are generally caused because of RAM mishaps....

Try reseting your bios and then reinstall your windows!! it may hopefully work.


----------



## PC eye

Correction needed please! Most BSODs are a result of driver problems. That is software related. The first with Vista besides disabling the annoying User Account Control option box found in the Control Panel is to disable the Windows firewall at least until all of your main hardware drivers see a good install.

Automatically allowing Windows to simply download drivers doesn't always insure the correct ones are going on. But the item on the list since Vista still sees the device manager is to go into the sound, video, and game controllers section to look for the one or more items related to the board's software there. 

Simply right click on the main one found and choose the update driver option with the board's software disk in the optical drive. The idea there is to replace a bad set you may seen or bad install by browsing the audio driver folder in order to highlight the original in order for Windows to copy and install from there.


----------



## Kornowski

> I dont know about the sound driver trouble but the BSOD's are generally caused because of RAM mishaps....
> 
> Try reseting your bios and then reinstall your windows!! it may hopefully work.



It could be, the BSOD is a stop 0x0000007F error?

PC Eye, Thanks, I turned off the firewall and tried installing again, but I got the same error message, also I right clicked in Device Manager and asked it to find the right ones for me and it said that I had them already installed, so I don't know what to do now...


----------



## funkysnair

i am too having problems with sound--

when using digital out (spdif) my sound keeps muting evry now and again for a fraction of a second.

nothing major but annoying-think its one of them things that will be sorted eventualy when patches start getting released-i hope


----------



## Kornowski

What about the BSOD too?
I may just re-install Vista, think I should?


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> What about the BSOD too?
> I may just re-install Vista, think I should?



Bump, I re-installed Vista and the BSOD's gone, now, I need to get the sound working... Do I install Chipset Drivers then the sound ones, or what?

Links?

thanks!


----------



## ThatGuy16

not sure, i would install the chipset--then sound drivers. Hope that fixes it 

If you havn't already, disable "UAC"


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, I'll give it a go... I hope it works too! 

Also, there's two sound drivers for my MOBO, what order do they go in?

How do I disable it?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, just got a load of updates and when it was turning off, I got a BSOD with an 0x0000007F error, it's the same one I was having before I re-installed, it only happens after I install the updates thought! It's got to be one of them!?

This is pissing me right off!


----------



## Kornowski

Went back to a restore point, before I had the updates, but it still happens! 

How can I find out what's causing it!?!?!?!


----------



## mep916

Try booting into safe mode (press F8 key) and follow the steps below:

I've had the same problems with Vista automatically updating device drivers. To prevent Vista from doing this, click Start -> right click Computer -> click Properties -> System and Maintenance -> System Protection -> then click the Hardware tab. Click Windows Update Driver Settings. Then click "Never check for drivers when I connect a device." 

That should prevent Vista from automatically installing drivers for a device it does not recognize. If that doesn't work, unplug your modem or router from the computer. 

Then try to uninstall whatever drivers Vista installed, reboot into safe mode, and install the most recent sound drivers for your board. 

Hope that helps, Danny.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Mike  I appriciate the help!

The problem isn't so much that the drivers are a problem, I think I know what to do with them now... I hope!

It's the BSOD that I'm getting when-ever I turn the computer off, as it says 'Shutting Down' it BSOD's... This was after I got the updates...?


----------



## mep916

Well, in that case, here's a link to a MS article that discusses that STOP error: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/137539

Here's a related serach: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=0x0000007F&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Mike, the thing is, I doubt it's a hardware error, becuase it only happens after I've installed the updates


----------



## mep916

Yeah, it's probably software related.  

This only occurs when you shutdown? Otherwise, your computer runs normally? Did you install the sound drivers without problems?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Only when I shut down, or I'm going through restart, you know, just as it's shutting down... Other than that, it's fine!

I'm still working on the sound drivers now!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, Only when I shut down, or I'm going through restart, you know, just as it's shutting down... Other than that, it's fine!



OK. Don't ever shut the computer down or restart. 



Kornowski said:


> I'm still working on the sound drivers now!



Reply when you have that straightened out.


----------



## Kornowski

> OK. Don't ever shut the computer down or restart.


You wanna try sleeping next to this thing, not going to happen! 

I'm just getting the drivers for the sound off the Gigabyte Web site, it's DL'ing at 12.7KB/s, their web site is *SO* slow!

This is really, really, really freakin' irritating, it takes the piss! 

Why won't anything work!?!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> You wanna try sleeping next to this thing, not going to happen!



No thanks. Try sleeping next to teh 900. 



Kornowski said:


> I'm just getting the drivers for the sound off the Gigabyte Web site, it's DL'ing at 12.7KB/s, their web site is *SO* slow!



In the device manager, are there question marks next to any devices? Did Vista already install drivers for the sound? 



Kornowski said:


> This is really, really, really freakin' irritating, it takes the piss!



Yeah, I know. I've been there. We'll straighten it out.


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> You wanna try sleeping next to this thing, not going to happen!
> 
> I'm just getting the drivers for the sound off the Gigabyte Web site, it's DL'ing at 12.7KB/s, their web site is *SO* slow!
> 
> This is really, really, really freakin' irritating, it takes the piss!
> 
> Why won't anything work!?!



why the vista move ?
i regreted getting Vista business.
2 weeks ago my boss told me he had a presentation and he needed the laptop.
Fine with me, but the program he was going to run doesn't run on vista.
OUCH, i had to get him a desktop which h didn't like at all, my lappy still runs vista but i highly doubt i will keep it cause i get a lot of problems with other software and network especially


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> No thanks. Try sleeping next to teh 900.
> 
> 
> 
> In the device manager, are there question marks next to any devices? Did Vista already install drivers for the sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. I've been there. We'll straighten it out.



Nope, there aren't any question marks or anything...

Nope, I had no sound when I had first installed Vista...

I really, really hope so, this is so annoying, I want to smash my computer up, seriously!


----------



## Shane

No dont smash it danny,Just put it in a big box with foam and send it me and il keep it for you lol 

hmm im suprised vista didnt install the drivers for you,tbh dan if i was in your possition i would just go out and buy a cheap soundcard.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/121761


----------



## Kornowski

*WE HAVE SOUND! WINDOW'S SAMPLE MUSIC NEVER SOUNDED SO GOOD! *

Still, the little problem of the BSOD...?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> No dont smash it danny,Just put it in a big box with foam and send it me and il keep it for you lol
> 
> hmm im suprised vista didnt install the drivers for you,tbh dan if i was in your possition i would just go out and buy a cheap soundcard.
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/121761



Haha, Sure, what's your address? 

It's working now, but I was considering it


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> *WE HAVE SOUND! WINDOW'S SAMPLE MUSIC NEVER SOUNDED SO GOOD! *



ha ha. Awesome. 

I've been reading about the error, and I can't find any useful information that would apply to you. An overheating or overclocked processor can generate that STOP code, but that's unlikely in your situation. However, you can try temporarily returning your processor to the default speed and see if you receive the same BSOD. 

Another option is to manually uninstall some of the updates. Not sure where you would start, though.


----------



## windowsvista

*have you tried install using recommended settings?*
*always works for me*


----------



## Jabes

try running sfc /scannow


----------



## mep916

windowsvista said:


> *have you tried install using recommended settings?*
> *always works for me*



He's no longer having problems with the drivers.


----------



## Crimsonite

Still having BSOD?


----------



## ckfordy69

Crimsonite said:


> Still having BSOD?



Yes he is.


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> *WE HAVE SOUND! WINDOW'S SAMPLE MUSIC NEVER SOUNDED SO GOOD! *
> 
> Still, the little problem of the BSOD...?


 
 Blue Screens love memory addresses where Windows itself has reserved those for system processes and not drivers for softwares/hardwares. Welcome to the "Vista club" where you are now entering the ....  zone! 

The automatic updating seen when setting up XP as well as Vista on the new build was even more fun! First ATI made a royal goober with their Catalyst 7.9 and patch to follow. Later with XP the Start taskbar would still see sections simply get washed out. But that was the less annoyance there.

 Creative's support site and even the MS update site plus the sound card's own software installer would all download Vista drivers onto XP?!  GGrrr...! Some very pronounced BSODs were seen however mainly due to the 7.9 version of the ATI catalyst intended for the new line of HD 2xxx series DX10 compatible cards. 3rd party drivers for both versions proved to be the reason for seeing the Blue Screen specials however.


----------



## Ramodkk

Man that sucks! And it happened to me too! You can ask ThatGut16 lol. Appearently my comp was missing the Microsoft Sound Bus Driver so I couldn't install the sound driver. I had to buy a dedicated sound card. Everything's fixed though.

NOTE: Kornowski, this happened on WinXP but your problem seemed very close to the same as what happened to me so just trying to help


----------



## Crimsonite

Can you copy paste your dump file log here?


----------



## PC eye

Sometimes if you see the report error to MS popup that will take you right to an MS page with the problem description and cause as well as a possible solution. For getting the onboard sound to work making sure the onboard is enabled in the bios and reviewing the tech details seen in the link on the error report if that comes up at all. 

Letting Windows auto search for all drivers however is what probably saw an incorrect version for something go on. Upon seeing the initial problems with Vista drivers going onto XP I prevented the installer from getting updates with the first card used.


----------



## Kornowski

Jabes said:


> try running sfc /scannow



What does that do?



> ha ha. Awesome.
> 
> I've been reading about the error, and I can't find any useful information that would apply to you. An overheating or overclocked processor can generate that STOP code, but that's unlikely in your situation. However, you can try temporarily returning your processor to the default speed and see if you receive the same BSOD.
> 
> Another option is to manually uninstall some of the updates. Not sure where you would start, though.



Thanks Mike, but at the moment my CPU is at stock, it isn't OC'ed...
Isn't there a way to check BSOD's to see what's causing them?



> Can you copy paste your dump file log here?



Sure! Yeah, where would I find it though?



> Sometimes if you see the report error to MS popup that will take you right to an MS page with the problem description and cause as well as a possible solution. For getting the onboard sound to work making sure the onboard is enabled in the bios and reviewing the tech details seen in the link on the error report if that comes up at all.
> 
> Letting Windows auto search for all drivers however is what probably saw an incorrect version for something go on. Upon seeing the initial problems with Vista drivers going onto XP I prevented the installer from getting updates with the first card used.



Thanks Dave, but I have the sound working


----------



## windowsvista

mep916 said:


> He's no longer having problems with the drivers.


Ok but that message usually comes up after a bad programme installation?


----------



## Jabes

sfc is system file checker and it will scan to see if any system files are missing and if they are it will probably ask you to insert your vista disk and it will replace the files that are missing if any.


----------



## Kornowski

windowsvista said:


> Ok but that message usually comes up after a bad programme installation?



I got the BSOD before I had any of the drivers installed, but after I got the Windows updates...


----------



## Kornowski

Jabes said:


> sfc is system file checker and it will scan to see if any system files are missing and if they are it will probably ask you to insert your vista disk and it will replace the files that are missing if any.



I ran it, a box flashed up, but nothing happened...


----------



## Jabes

did it go thru the whole scan?


----------



## Kornowski

A box popped up and then disapeared, I don't know what it did...


----------



## Jabes

are u still getting the bsod?


----------



## PC eye

The sfc /scannow command was used on the older versions from 98 to XP and not applicable on Vista. With the installation disk in boot up with that and look to the bottom of the first splash screen for the "Repair Tools" button seen there. Vista now sees an automatic repair option for fixing startup problems. This is most likely what you have been running into if you saw a bad install of Windows.


----------



## mep916

PC eye said:


> The sfc /scannow command was used on the older versions from 98 to XP and not applicable on Vista.



It worked for me...sorta. 

The only problem I experienced was receiving an "Access is Denied" message when attempting to view the log file. The scan apparrently found corrupted system files but failed to fix them.


----------



## PC eye

This is why I was pointing out how it was a tool good for some extent on the previous versions while Vista has it's own stratedy and security processes inplace. Instead of seeing the recovery like seen with 2000, ME, and later XP Vista no longer sees that for manual attempts at reparing any installation there. What MS did was put the new auto repair type tool as well as the Linux memtest utility as an extra on the full version disk.


----------



## mep916

PC eye said:


> Vista no longer sees that for manual attempts at reparing any installation there.



Yeah, it would be nice to see that feature in Vista. I found it very useful with XP.


----------



## PC eye

With the two sites seen for downloading the free memory tool widely recommended over their own memory tester something like memdiag they finally smartened up a little promising "Customer Satisfaction" with Vista.  

I found that one almost split a rib here since while many will knock the new Windows I've been finding it not so different in various ways when reviewing the various versions going back as far as 95/98. The themes and gadget as well as some useful features change between each version anyways.

 While many complain about Vista being the great "memory hog" I can easily look back to seeing a need for only 16mb for 95/98 while needing 64-128mb for XP! Each new version sees it's own dilemnas that way while the most common complaint is the need to see all new softwares. games, whatever when you go to upgrade to any newer version. 

Yet one old 8bit dos game can make you laugh when seeing that it survives even on Vista and actually hearing it over 5.1 surround sound speakers while it was originally heard through the beeper type speaker on the board itself. 









"duke where are you?" Duke Nukem and Nukem2 seen in those.


----------



## Kornowski

Apparently, there's something about running Vista with more than 3GB of RAM, you have to have a patch from MS to fix it, so I'm going to give that a try!

If it doesn't work, any ideas on the BSOD?


----------



## PC eye

BSODs are generally hardware drivers causing them. When the ATI 7.9 and drivers on the software disk itself were causing problems on the new build here on both Vista and XP alike ATI came out with a patch that didn't quite make it. The 7.10 soon to follow saw Vista's problems cleared up fast! 

XP then still needed the 7.11 for some annoyances however. So the best advice is to give a go to avoid the possible need to reinstall Windows there in order to the problems cleared up. The MS patch was obviously developed due to the specific error seen when running 4gb in borh 32 and 64bit versions. 

This addresses that problem seen in the 64bit versions as well as seen in 32bit Windows. As I pointed out to some already 4gb still poses problems in the 64nit Windows as well as in the 43bit editions. This is one line only from a good article on the 3gb barrier seen at the link below.

"By default, an all-64-bit PC will still have the standard big holes in its memory from three to four gigabytes. This is the lowest-hassle way to deal with the problem - just install more than 4Gb of memory, and live with the fact that your 8Gb PC with a 768Mb graphics card only actually has seven-point-not-much gigabytes of visible RAM."  http://www.dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm

 The main thought there regards the present 2-4gb chipsets used on boards seeing memory slots upto 8gb and 16gb even. Memory capacity before the support by OS and hardware manufacturers results in seeing this type of problem.


----------



## Kornowski

Is there any way that I can look into error files to help me see what's causing the BSOD?


----------



## PC eye

The Windows event viewer logs all occurances. The main MS page for that feature in XP is seen at  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308427 

Since you are now running Vista the MS page for the new version is seen at  http://www.windowsvistauserguide.com/event_viewer.htm

A third link seen here is by a non MS source with tips for using that in Vista.  http://www.petri.co.il/vista-event-viewer.htm

These should be a big help in learning how to read the logs created in both versions there. BSODs are commonly seen when hardware drivers load sideways from a bad install or are simply the wrong version for that model video or even sound card if you are not using the onboard there. 

Even drivers for boards can go on wrong or be for a different board altogether. The initial problem seen here recently on the new build was seeing the Creative installer downloading the drivers/software for the wrong version of Windows namely Vista when installing sound on XP! The MS updates saw the same. Creative had put the Vista set on the same page for the July 2007 update as the Dec. 2006 XP one!


----------



## Kornowski

So, If I was to give you any information, would anybody be able to help me identify the problem?


----------



## Kornowski

Is a good sign!


----------



## mep916

Yeah, that's good. I think we can eliminate the RAM as a culprit (I hope ).


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I think we can! Well, like you said, Hope so at least!

I think I may double check that I've got the right sound and chipset drivers! How do I un-install drivers in Vista, is there like an Add/Remove Programs? I'm still getting used to it


----------



## PC eye

Now the focus is on video and sound drivers to see if you saw a bad install or incorrect version go on. You saw the sound problem corrected leaving the video drivers as the next step there. The key is to catch any driver pointed at when seeing a BSOD even by pressing the pause key to put a hold on the boot process long enough to read the name of the driver often pointed at.


----------



## Kornowski

I've got pictures of the BSOD's, that I can post up tomorrow...

The video drivers are the latest ones off the nVidea website too


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I think we can! Well, like you said, Hope so at least!
> 
> I think I may double check that I've got the right sound and chipset drivers! How do I un-install drivers in Vista, is there like an Add/Remove Programs? I'm still getting used to it


 
Interesting timing factor! 

For sound as well as video drivers the software or driver remval tool is common for those while chipset drivers usually require a trip into the device manager to right click and choose the uninstall option there. But you will usually see the best results by first verifying the correct driver set is downloaded so those iwll be onhand once Windows prompts for drivers after the next restart. 

The software disk that came with the board should have been all that was needed for the chipset to get started and later grab the correct update. Generally updates for boards see an installer while never seeing a removal tool like seen mostly with video card and their driver sets.


----------



## Kornowski

I've got the latest Video Card Drivers installed, and they're the correct ones, so I don't think there's any reason to un-install them... I have downloaded the drivers for my motherboard off the Gigabyte web-site;

The latest Chipset and Sound ones, I just don't know how to remove them... Thanks!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> The latest Chipset and Sound ones, I just don't know how to remove them... Thanks!



Control Panel > Uninstall a program. Find the correct drivers on the list.  You can also use the device manager to uninstall the driver for any device. I think PC Eye mentioned that.


----------



## PC eye

Chances are that simply seeing the correct driver set installed go on will make the first set inactive with the new set active. The manual method mentioned earlier reuires looking at each item to see if you intend to remove any drivers for it. 

If the update should be seen in the updates section of the add/remove programs which is what mep916 was referring to there you simply select that and click the change/remove button seen in Vista's version. In the device manager however you can right click on an item to select the update driver option as well as the uninstall to have Windows perform a search for the correct version sometimes online if logged on to at least your home page while this is being done.


----------



## Kornowski

Is it best to un-install drivers before installing the new ones?

I can't find anything for the chipset in the Uninstall a Program window;






Is there any way that I can check anything that will give me details of the BSOD so that I can look at it in further detail?


----------



## PC eye

memory dump files get rather technical in detail while pressing the pause button sometimes can hold a still screen long enough to read any device or software driver even seen. That will point to the device or program with the problem. The links posted earlier are for using the event viewer in Vista that can help if you can get past the techical terms seen there. The second link at MS provides screen shots to help there.

Vista's entire add/remove programs section was drastically changed from XP. On XP you would see Windows updates often by simply scrolling down the screen. With Vista there's now a separate section when you look to the upper right corner in the list of options under "Task" where the first is the "View installed updates".

The NVidia item seen in the Programs + Feature is likely your new video card drivers not for the Intel chipset there. The correct update will simply knock those out while for video, sound, and other types of devices you will want to see the old ones removed first unless an installer does that for you. 

Updating video and sound cards commonly sees that performed while changing from ATI to NVidia or vice versa driver removal tools are the thing to use so Windows will see the correct drivers installed when detecting the card or device.


----------



## Kornowski

I've got pictures of the BSOD, would it help if I uploaded them?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> I've got pictures of the BSOD, would it help if I uploaded them?



Yeah, it might help.


----------



## PC eye

That would certainly provide a good reference in case someone spots the actual problem from any information seen. Just remember that hardware drivers like those for video and sound cards will tend to see this more often. 

Recently someone posted about seeing driver problems similar to what was seen here with the new HD 3600XT with one of the 8800 models. The next update could see all that corrected like the Catalyst 7.10 and 7.11 saw for Vista with the 7.10 and XP saw with the 7.11 release.


----------



## Kornowski

If it helps...


----------



## PC eye

A little more to the left while the number is seen entirely could help. To search with the error seen there the entire number typed into a search box never works. The MS information seems to suggest a hardware problem if you simply don't have a compatibility issue with memory or a need to reseat an expansion card if not the dimms themselves.

The first number inside the parentheses lists as double fault at  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/137539 Note the MS page seen there was for XP as well as other versions that can also be applied to Vista at times since this is often seen as a kernal trap in NT, 2000, 2003, and XP.


----------



## SirKenin

I bet you it's the nVIDIA driver.  Roll it back in safe mode to the previous version.


----------



## PC eye

Using the driver removal tool provided NVidia and going for update that may see a correction would likely see better results. A newer version usually will remove the existing drivers as part of the installatio process however.


----------



## Kornowski

I have the latest nVidea drivers, I also had the ones that came with my card on a CD, I was getting the BSOD with them too, so I got the newest ones, and it still happens?


----------



## PC eye

I ran into that when first getting the new build up and running here with the ATI model used. The drivers on the cd were useless and the Catalyst 7.9 was also a headache for both XP and Vista alike. You are not the only one with an 8800 to be running into this either. 

The 7,10 to later come after the patch ATI released for the 7.9 cleaned things up for Vista while XP still suffered from partial washouts of the Start taskbar. The 7.11 finally saw a working set for XP there. 

Apparently you will have to keep an eye out for the next update and save it to a folder somewhere once found to have a working set of drivers in that. The main problem being seen all this time is simply the rush to get new models out before seeing working driver sets available!


----------



## Kornowski

So, do you think if I remove all the Windows Updates and install them one-by-one I can find out which one it is?


----------



## PC eye

Forget Vista's SP1 when that comes out then. The latest NVidia drivers could very well be the problem rather then any MS updates for seeing the BSODs there. I've heard from a few running into the same driver problem with 8800s as was seen here with the AYI model. 

The next release may clean all of the problems there right up. Keep an eye for the next update that follows the one you just installed to see if that is the problem. You can try rolling back the updates and try each one by itself. But the blue screens always seem to fall back on device drivers of some type.


----------



## SirKenin

You don't have to do that.  Tell the guy to read a computer book or two and actually get with the program.  The guy is stuck in the 80's.

All you have to do is go to the event viewer and find out what date and time the error started happening.  Then, go into Control Panel > Windows Update and click on "View Update History".  Remove anything installed after that time and you'll find out whether it's a Windows Update that's causing the problem.

First, though, from the Event Viewer tell us what the exact error is.

If you take any advice from that guy he'll have you out buying a new computer, throwing yours out the window in frustration, or both.


----------



## Kornowski

There's a lot of Volcum Shadow Copy errors, but there's also a ton of others, I mean a load!

Is there any way that I can upload them so that people who know what to look for can see?

The BSOD has been happened after I used MS Update, it was like the first day I got Vista installed...

Dave, I have the latest nVidea drivers, I've also tried older ones but I get the same problem.


----------



## PC eye

You may have seen a bad install of Windows itself. Have you been able to remove the updates by going back at all? The problem with BSODs is not being able to use a screen capture utility to take a snapshot of the actual information seen for the brief moment. 

Being fast and hitting the pause/break key can sometime freeze everything so you can write down the information displayed. What the MS updates may have also seen is the autpmatic download of the wrong drivers for something if one of the security updates didn't go on backwards.

Make a note on the latest NVidia driver set's version number and still keep an eye out for a patch or the next if it does turn out to be a problem with the drivers. But you may end up having to go ahead with a total fresh install of Windows all over again in order to get things running the way they should. It's time consuming but often cleans up the problem easier in the long run if you can't isolate the problem to one thing.


----------



## Kornowski

I have a picture of the BSOD, it's a few pages back...


----------



## PC eye

That will be two pages back with this reply for sure. 

Without being able to see the left side of the screen to see if anything more like "unexpected_kernal_mode_trap" is seen along with the rest of the error the following information points out the likely cause for seeing this other then any video driver issue.

*Symptoms *

You may receive get the error on Windows: 
”STOP 0x0000007F (UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP) “
*Cause*

This can arise if the either of following circumstances arise:

>Computer has hardware/software issues 

>Computer's processor speed has been altered (e.g. processor is set at 150 MHz running at 187 MHz). 

The STOP error above is due to a trap having occurred in kernel mode. The most common causes of ‘STOP 0x7F’ are:

>Low-level hardware corruption (corrupt memory)
>Mismatched memory modules 
>Faulty motherboard 

To determine an approximate cause, examine the parameters at the top of the STOP screen: 
**STOP 0x0000007F (0x000000XX, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP 

The most important parameter is the first (0x0000000X) which can contain various different values. This occurs depending on the value of the parameter. Traps that cause a ‘STOP 0x7F’ are found in the Intel x86 microprocessor manual. http://www.accessdatabaserepair.com/kb/Q137539.htm

You did mention ocing already with the new build there. The information seen there also confirms the MS information on this type of error message at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/137539

*CAUSE*

This error message can occur if either of the following conditions exists: 
•Your computer has hardware or software problems (hardware failure is the most common cause).
•You try to over clock the speed of your computer's processor (for example, you set a 150 MhZ processor to run at 187 MhZ).

The above STOP error means a trap occurred in kernel mode and the trap is either one the kernel is not allowed to have or is always fatal. 

The most common causes of a STOP 0x7F are: 
•Low-level hardware corruption, such as corrupt memory (RAM)
•Mismatched memory modules
•A malfunctioning motherboard


----------



## Kornowski

I know, I've read the MS page, it doesn't help though, as I've tested the RAM and such, I'm going to try un-installing the updates tomorrow...


----------



## PC eye

That was the alternative to drivers or any problem being caused by an update there. The reason this one is a little awkward is that no driver is specified like seen with the BSODs seen here due to Vista drivers automatically being downloaded by the installer as well as the MS update site for sound and the ATI goofup with the Catalyst 7.9 that also came on the software disk for the newer card here.

When going to manually remove the updates you have to right click on each one there to click the uninstall popup. They are easy enough to find in the Programs+Features with a click on the view updates link seen at the upper left corner of the screen. Hopefully that will clean it up otherwise you may need a full reinstall to get anywhere.


----------



## Kornowski

I've un-installed all the MS updates, but that wasn't the problem... Any ideas what it could be? Thanks!


----------



## PC eye

You will have to review everything besides Vista you installed since first getting it running or plan a clean install from scratch to debug the problem being seen there. I strongly suspected something else besides any updates while not being able to rule anything out.

If you are forced to reinstall Windows make sure you first restore factory defaults without ocing and trying Windows again with only 2gb of memory at first. Once Vista is up you can put the other dimm back in. That will avoid a few types of errors seen with 4gb installed. 

It does seem to point to some problem during the initial installation of Windows with the newer hardwares and flaky drivers. I ran right into that here when first getting the new build going and both XP and Vista saw driver headaches.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok, So I'm so close to figuring it out!

I went to a LAN event last night and all I had plugged in was the Mouse, Keyboard and Monitor, no Internet.

When I shut it down, it didn't BSOD, straight off!

So, I think it's the drivers for the Wireless Reciever I have... How do I uninstall them, I had a CD that came with it and installed them when I got Vista... How do I find where they are and un-install them? Thanks!


----------



## Jabes

uninstall them in the device manager


----------



## Kornowski

Jabes said:


> uninstall them in the device manager



I can do that Ok, but the install CD won't let me click install, I click it, but it won't do anything, nor will the Quit button, but the one in the top right will 






I know it's those drivers that are resposible because I un-install them and the BSOD goes... but without them I don't have the internet... 

These are the drivers;






What do you suggest?


----------



## Kornowski

Bump!


----------



## mep916

Check the product's website and make sure you're using the latest Vista drivers.


----------



## PC eye

With the first set being the problem since you managed to get Windows down to the basics avoiding the need to see a total reinstallation you now have two options for seeing the drivers needed go back on. The first would be the add new hardware wizard for manually selecting the device from a list and browing the cd for the correct driver set. Window will then see those installed once the right one is selected. That will also bypass the installer there.

The second option once drivers have been installed would be the update driver option seen when right clicking on the item in the device manager. You can have Windows perform the auto search for drivers as well as browing the cd for them. The auto search online is out until connected however.


----------



## mep916

If you look closely at the screenshot of the adapter properties, you'll see the driver version is from March 2004. Using the CD would not be an option - the drivers on the disk are too old. Hopefully the manufacturer of Danny's wireless adapter has an updated Vista driver version at their support page. The date of the driver suggests the software was intended for XP, not Vista.


----------



## PC eye

This is why the update driver option provides the "let Windows search" option there. For dsl here the original drivers are actually for 98! But even in Vista as well as XP the search will perform an online search if connected at the time. That will have Windows search the MS data base according to the hardware information for any available newer version.

Meanwhile for those running Vista looking for the "repair install" option seen with XP Vista also sees one as well. For repairing the present installation to avoid a full clean install the Vista forum at MS has a thread on this.  http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html

To date besides the usual ads for softwares that is the only guide found for performing the repair install in order to preserve everything you currently have installed. The acitivation process is easier when reinstalling Vista over when first seen with XP however. That's due to the new Windows verification tool needed in order to download updates once Windows is activated.


----------



## mep916

Yeah, the update driver function might work, but don't you think it would be easier to download and install the latest package fron the website?


----------



## PC eye

If they have a separate updated driver set then you would simply save that in a folder or even on removable media in case needed again later like reinstalling Windows all over or even swapping drives out. First you have to be able to get to the support site for that however.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks for the replies guys!

The thing is, I can't even use the CD for some reason, it worked before, but it won't let me click on anything, excpet the top right exit button, so I can't install them that way, I can try the manual way though I guess...

Haha, as for my wireless reciever having a web site, Bah! They're called Inventel, I can't find anything on the net!

We've got an Orange (Used to be Wanadoo) Livebox, and it's utter crap! I'd buy a new reciever, but I've heard that they somehow stop you from using other "3rd Party" ones... I don't know if they could actually do that?


----------



## Kornowski

Just got Windows to scan for the latest drivers and it says they're up to date


----------



## PabloTeK

If you an enter the product code into Google then see what chipset is used and the producer of said chipset may do their own drivers (e.g. Ralink do more up-to-date versions of the drivers for my device than Belkin does).


----------



## Kornowski

How do I find the product code?

 I'm thinking about getting a new reciever, but apparently, they've done something to stop you using one, I don't know if that can be done?


----------



## PabloTeK

Seems a bit anti-competitive, which the government doesn't like for obvious reasons. How do you mean they've locked it?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I've read that they've somehow done something to stop you using other wireless recievers other than the one they give you...  I don't think that's possible is it?

Also, how do I check the product code to look for some more drivers?


----------



## Kornowski

Bump


----------



## PC eye

The best thing to try is contacting the ISP's tech support staff and explain the problems being seen on Vista. They would be in a better position to point you towards drivers that will work as well as using another brand of receiver.


----------

